# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Motion capture systems >  PIVOT, multi-sensor motion-capture and mobile analysis system, TuringSense, Campbell, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - TuringSense

pivot.yoga

"PIVOT: The Game-Changing Wearable for Tennis" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "TuringSense raises $3M for tennis-tracking wearables, eyes physical therapy"

by Jonah Comstock
November 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Pivot Turingsense Web Commercial

Published on Oct 15, 2017

----------

